# Tamron 150-600 G2 and Canon 1.4X III teleconverter



## Don Haines (Apr 24, 2017)

Has anyone tried the Tamron 150-600 G2 lens with a Canon 1.4X III teleconverter, preferably on a 7D2 body?

Will it still AF on the central AF point? Have you tried any of the other points? What effect does this have on AF speed? How much does the image sharpness degrade?


----------



## bfbn (May 11, 2017)

If it helps, I have tried it with a canon 1.4X II teleconverter on a 1D3 body and it didn't AF on central point, only F8 point available.


----------

